# Non-alcoholic Brews Other Than Ginger Beer?



## lukemarsh (2/4/10)

My girlfriend's brother who's 15 wants to start brewing non-beer drinks like ginger beer (probably my influence after constantly going on about my beer brewing) but I don't really know what else there is you can brew that isn't alcoholic?

Are there any drinks like lemonade or something that can be brewed in a beer fermenter?


----------



## mrmatt (2/4/10)

root beer ie sars


----------



## Wolfy (2/4/10)

Gingerbeer, Lemonade, Rootbeer/sarsparilla, cream-soda and Apple/fruit cider are probably the most popular things other than beer & mead that you can make.
However, the entire concept of 'brewing' is that you are letting it ferment and hence producing alcohol so I'm not sure that a 15yo should be making them. 
Otherwise you'd just be mixing together ingredients not unlike a soda-stream or the like.


----------



## jetfoley (2/4/10)

15 eh? thats about when alot of kids start drinking... try n hold him off for a yea or three with non alco cider and ginger beer, then teach him the secters of home brew. he will be a HIT with all the school kids.


----------

